# Entweder: längeres TAE- oder LAN-Kabel ?



## jayr (24. Juli 2010)

*Entweder: längeres TAE- oder LAN-Kabel ?*

Hallo zusammen, 

mich quält folgende Frage: Ich möchte die Vodafone Easybox im Wohnzimmer umstellen. Jetzt muss ich die Strecke zwischen Telefondose und gedachtem Aufstellplatz (ca. 8-10 Meter Kabelstrecke) überbrücken. Verliere ich an Signalstärke, wenn ich diese mit einem verlängerten TAE Kabel überbrücke? Welche Länge ist hier maximal zu empfehlen? Oder ist es sinvoller doch lieber eine längere Strecke bis zum PC mit einem Lan-Kabel zu überbrücken?

Danke für Tipps!

lg


----------



## rabe08 (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Entweder: längeres TAE- oder LAN-Kabel ?*

Ich habe schon mit einem 30m langen TAE-Kabel gearbeitet, kein Problem. Ich vermute, dass das Modem in der Easybox steckt, hinterm Modem wird in der Regel ATM over PPoE gefahren, das Protokoll ist sehr unempfindlich. Hinter Deiner Dose geht es sowieso auf 2 dünnen Kupferdrähten bis zum Verteiler weiter, 10, 20 oder 30m sind überhaupt kein Problem.


----------



## Bauer87 (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Entweder: längeres TAE- oder LAN-Kabel ?*

TAE ist billiger und in der Tat recht unproblematisch. Stattdessen das Modem an der Telefondose aufzustellen und mit geschirmten Patchkabeln zu arbeiten, hat wohl eher psychologische, maximal homöopathische Wirkung.


----------



## jayr (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Entweder: längeres TAE- oder LAN-Kabel ?*

/ot Dann gibts mehr Headshots 

Danke für die schnellen Antworten!


----------



## BloodySuicide (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Entweder: längeres TAE- oder LAN-Kabel ?*



Bauer87 schrieb:


> TAE ist billiger und in der Tat recht unproblematisch. Stattdessen das Modem an der Telefondose aufzustellen und mit geschirmten Patchkabeln zu arbeiten, hat wohl eher psychologische, maximal homöopathische Wirkung.



So pauschal kann man das leider nicht sagen. Es kann durchaus Probleme geben mit einem längerem TAE Kabel. Ein Patchkabel ist nicht wirklich teuer und profilaktisch die bessere Lösung.


----------



## underloost (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Entweder: längeres TAE- oder LAN-Kabel ?*

in meiner vorherigen Wohnung hatte ich auch eine 10m TAE-Verlängerung und dazu noch ein 10m LAN-Kabel !! hatte keinerlei Probleme damit

z.Z. hab ich wieder eine 10m TAE-Verlängerung an meiner Easybox802 hängen und 5m LAN-Kabel. auch hier kann ich mich nicht über irgendwelche auftretenden Störungen o.ä. beschweren


----------



## Garnorh198 (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Entweder: längeres TAE- oder LAN-Kabel ?*

In der Regel wird es auch mit einem normalen TAE-Kabel funktionieren, durch die fehlende Abschirmung kann es allerdings eher vorkommen, dass irgendetwas die Datenübertragung beeinträchtigt. Netzwerkkabel dürfen zwischen zwei aktiven Komponenten ( Router, Switch, Netzwerkkarte ) max. 100 m lang sein.


----------



## 5ki11zzz (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Entweder: längeres TAE- oder LAN-Kabel ?*

Also da in der TAE-dose nichts moduliert wird, ist das kein problem, in der Vermittlungstelle sind die doppeladern auch nur isoliert und nicht geschirmt, im Erdkabel ist es auch nur ne doppelader die zu den anderen adern nciht geschirmt ist und die legt ja ein paar kilometer zurück, da machen ein paar meter mehr telefonkable nix aus, ausser du hast für dein dsl eh schon schlechte dB werte dann könnte es kritisch werden.


----------

